# Best choice for CO2 diffuser



## n0otro (Nov 22, 2006)

Right now I have an old Hagen CO2 ladder for a diffuser for my pressurized CO2 setup on my ten gallon. I'd like to get something a little bit more aesthetically pleasing such as the ADA CO2 diffuser, however the $46 + shipping price tag is a little more than I care to spend. The local fish store has a similar device for about $32, still a little more than I want to shell out for what it's supposed to do. (just break up some bubbles)

I found a whole slew of different CO2 diffusers on ebay for between $5-$15
eBay - co2 diffuser, Pet Supplies, Home Garden items on eBay.com
Does anybody use any of these, and if so, which ones should I go with? I'm thinking about going with the nano 3pc diffuser set for $15 bucks, but does anybody have any recommendations? How do you like the rhinox diffusers? the spios?

Thanks for your opinions


----------



## dough041 (Dec 23, 2006)

*co2 diffusers*

I'm new to planted tanks, but I recently got two rhinox 5000 diffusers and my experiences has been very positive. I find it does diffuse the co2 into a very fine mist and (mine) goes through mostly all of the disc surface. Hope that helps you. I've seen where others say that only a few bubbles come out or only a small section of the ceramic disc produce bubbles but I guess I got a lucky one.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Depending on your size tank. I would use the nano sized ones for a tank up to 20-25 gallons. Otherwise go with one of the Rhinox diffusers with a larger disk. Be sure to get more than one, so that when you clean them out you have one to replace it with. Aqmagic.com is a good seller of this stuff. They are all fairly efficient at providing the misting application.

-John N.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I got a few pollen glass from tonebrian or something like that on ebay. Search co2 diffuser on ebay


----------



## n0otro (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks for the response guys, i'll let you know which one i wind up going with and how i like it.

eklikewhoa: if you read my post you'll notice that i already searched for co2 diffusers on ebay, and i was specifically looking for comments on which ones people preferred. thanks for the input though


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, I was trying to describe the one I got and like.... This is it here.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I had problems with the glass diffusers either they showed up broke or it broke with in a matter of days.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I had one that showed up broken but by the end up the next week I got a free replacement


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Don't buy the SpioX with built in check valve (the one with the red valve in it), the glass quality is pathetic and the check valve sticks. Mine probably got stuck with residue while the yeast mix was charging, couldn't even shake it loose, I had to let it soak in bleach until it was filled on the inside. Even if you're pressurized, I'd imagine you don't wanna risk it.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Check the for sale forums. I have Rhinox diffusers for sale if you're planning to go that route.

As for a ceramic diffuser, I'd go with Rhinox diffusers for a larger tank. For smaller tanks, I'd go with nano diffusers from AQMagic like John N. said.

If you want to keep things clean, however, go with a DIY in-line reactor.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*Eheim diffuser*

Aquarium | CO2 Systems | CO2 Reactor - EH0386 - ThatPetPlace.com

I am happy with the Eheim diffuser I have in my tanks. It is small, easy to hide, has a check valve and bubble counter built in. Cheap too. The suction cup does tend to need replacing on occasion, not that I have yet, I just notice that I need to replace the one on the older unit I bought used.

Oh, just noticed this is for a 10 gallon, it might be too large for you.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Aqua Botanic Store carries a Mighty Mini C02 diffusor. It's on sale for $10.19.

"The new Mighty Mini glass C02 diffusor from Aqua Botanic is an inexpensive way to disperse C02 gas in the aquarium. The ceramic disk is only as big around as a thimble and the micron disk gives off a steady flow of a tiny bubble mist that quickly dissloves in the water without disapating at the water surface. The clear glass easily blends into the background and you can actually see each bubble traveling thru the glass pipe to the diffusor disk. It includes a strong, clear suction cup. This may be hooked up to a pressurized gas system, or any other type of system that puts gas into the aquarium. Good for 2 to 20 gallon aquariums."


----------



## n0otro (Nov 22, 2006)

I ordered the 3pcs nano diffuser set from aquaticmagic on ebay last week, but then at the last minute right before he shipped them out I decided to go with 2 of the Rhinox 1000's instead.

They should be here next week. After I hook them up and evaluate them for a day or two i'll let you know how I feel about them

thanks everybody for your input!


----------



## n0otro (Nov 22, 2006)

Well I finally received the diffusers, and unfortunately there was a miscommunication somewhere because he sent the 3pcs nano set rather than the 2- rhinox1000's that he said he would send me. Not worth it returning them in my opinion so i'm just going to go ahead and use them.

The one I installed seems to be working well so far, however there don't seem to be bubbles coming from the entire disc, rather just a couple localized spots. Are there are tips/tricks to get the bubbles to come from the entire surface area of the disc? or is this just what happens with the nano diffusers?

Also, i've heard that people have a hard time cleaning them after they get a little dirty, what's the best method to clean them? I was just going to soak it in a 10% bleach solution for a while and then blow plenty of air through the disc to free any broken down detritus that may be trapped in the pores.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cleaning it via a straight bleach 10 min soaking will/can help remove any dust and debris that is blocking the other parts of the disk. Sometimes it only work from the center which is fine as long as you are getting enough CO2 and mist.

The straight bleach dip goes for your periodic cleaning of it as well.. No need to blow air through it afterwards. Just reconnect it back to your CO2 line and call it done.

-John N.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

even if you alreadey have got your reaktors, I write this for other ones, that might have use of it =)

In the beginning, I used the "Stair CO2-reactor", like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Heavenly-stairs...8609050QQihZ015QQcategoryZ66794QQcmdZViewItem
I don't think it worked well in my 160l planted tank, so I chanced type of reactor after a while.
It would sorly be nice in a smaller aquarium, under 50l or so...

Anyone who knows if this one is fine?: http://www.aquaristic.net/aquaristi...echnik/co2_komponenten/eheim_co2_reaktor.html
or this: http://www.aquaristic.net/aquaristi.../pappillon_keramikreaktor_alife_co2_2550.html


----------

